# Water Temperatures



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Water temps in LA this AM of 73 degrees. When it gets to 70 or lower, Pompano will be starting this way.



Water temp here of 80.



Just a bit longer. BB. C2


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep. Going for sure on monday am anyways because of full moon the ones that are here should be biteing. But cant wait tell temp drops.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I went out this past sunday, my transducer was reading 75 on the surface outside of the pass.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Won' be long now, the scouts are out from what I've been hearing and reading about. Tight Lines to all!


----------

